# Have other pets? :3



## Angelic

Just curious what other pets people have. Post pics if you want to share 
Chloe my yorkie full grown :3

























Her as a baby when I got her X3


----------



## AquaNeko

The can licking pic is XD 

I only have fish now as pets. Princess Toad Stool my little toadie died a couple days ago.  BTW pic 3 on the right ... have you seen Duece Bigalow? You look like the girl in the fish store. O__o;;


----------



## AquaNeko

Ok founjd it.

Bree Turner is her name. http://www.aveleyman.com/FilmCredit.aspx?FilmID=28555


----------



## Angelic

AquaNeko said:


> The can licking pic is XD
> 
> I only have fish now as pets. Princess Toad Stool my little toadie died a couple days ago.  BTW pic 3 on the right ... have you seen Duece Bigalow? You look like the girl in the fish store. O__o;;


lol i googled her and nooo way X3 I look nothing like her lol at all. found most similiar pic still not close imo 

















Here eyes are HUGE, just noticed =o (thread slowly getting off topic) >_<

Edit: Lol you would google same time as me X3 RIP toadie ToT


----------



## AquaNeko

Love the eyebrow. Was it waxed 'worried'. LOL. Reminds me of someone read before and she made some comment when she was talking about something then said she should wax her brows 'angry'. ~_~ Ok drifting a bit off topic there.

Other then Princess Toad Stool I had a dog before but she passed a while ago. Passed on the 5th anniversary of 9-11 so that day has dual meaning for me.    Still miss the barking in the morning.


----------



## Angelic

AquaNeko said:


> Love the eyebrow. Was it waxed 'worried'. LOL. Reminds me of someone read before and she made some comment when she was talking about something then said she should wax her brows 'angry'. ~_~


I pluck my own eyebrows with tweezers:3 why would it matter if it was waxed? (apparently my mind is fried by 4am)  Jeeze youre a night owl too? ;o I need to sleep! I just saw your profile and saw you liked anime  sweet! Figured since your name is aqua neko ^-^

Awe T-T doggy </3 I have an older dog but she a family dog and not really mine. She has a hip problem or something. Gonna be sad when she dies,had her for so long


----------



## AquaNeko

Working on a light project. Already burned myself once while soldering LED's to the lead wires while checking the computer for reference connection spots. -.-;


----------



## Angelic

AquaNeko said:


> Working on a light project. Already burned myself once while soldering LED's to the lead wires while checking the computer for reference connection spots. -.-;


lovely. -_-' I hate projects of any kind, have on patience. If it doesn't happen easily I rage >.< If I got burnt i'd start yelling profanities to said LEDs >X3


----------



## AquaNeko

Because of the cute baby Yorkie I present >^_^;;<


----------



## gucci17

wow you two are vampires...

Here's the newest member to my family...mind you, this picture was taken earlier this year. She just turned one a few weeks ago and she's a big girl 










I'm going to bed! Goodnight!


----------



## Angelic

Its supposed to be a seceret  Shh! 
Aweee~ Puppy! <3 T-T -dies of cuteness- Whats her name?


----------



## Angelic

AquaNeko said:


> Because of the cute baby Yorkie I present >^_^;;<


Awee~ "nom nom nom I has brocolli~ nom nom nom" X3

Well I counter your cuteness with more cuteness ;o





nom nom nom~


----------



## Holidays

I don't have any other pets other than fish here, but when I was younger you name it I have it , now I just have a of lot of pet peeves


----------



## wtac

The wife and I have two cats, two Pacific Parrotlettes, a "plucky ducky" African Grey and a toad that I found at my clients' house. Had to take him home as he lived in a busy area and would be runned over flat one night...yeah...I'm a sucker.

Other critters that I've had in the past...too many to name...should start another thread with that .


----------



## Ciddian

Aweee the pix!! ^_^

I currently have 

Two cats 'Cid and Kitty'
Paddletail newt
Quaker Parrot 'Buddy'
Two turtles, one res and one yellow cooter

and that's it for now!


----------



## Angelic

Holidays said:


> I don't have any other pets other than fish here, but when I was younger you name it I have it , now I just have a of lot of pet peeves


Lol yeah. Ive had everything but ferrets but now I only have fish and a dog  dont even start talking about pet peeves >.< I have those too


----------



## gucci17

Angelic said:


> Its supposed to be a seceret  Shh!
> Aweee~ Puppy! <3 T-T -dies of cuteness- Whats her name?


Her name used to be Lexus but when we took her home my wife decided to change her name. She didn't like that she was name after a car company lol.

So she changed her name to Alexis (on paper) but we still call her Lexis or Lex.


----------



## bigfishy

Angelic said:


> Lol yeah. Ive had everything but ferrets but now I only have fish and a dog  dont even start talking about pet peeves >.< I have those too


Even snakes, spiders, scorpians and lizards?



Emperor Scorpian


----------



## Angelic

mhm :3 -nods- Ive been obsessed with animals since birth lol XD I had a reptile room with 20+ species


----------



## bigfishy

Angelic said:


> mhm :3 -nods- Ive been obsessed with animals since birth lol XD I had a reptile room with 20+ species


Nice, maybe you should show us some of your reptiles 

Cute Girl + Cute Animals = HOT!


----------



## Holidays

Angelic said:


> Lol yeah. Ive had everything but ferrets but now I only have fish and a dog  dont even start talking about pet peeves >.< I have those too


Growing up in a tropical rain forest (in Bali and Jakarta) I even had monkey coming in my backyard, I feed them breads and fruits


----------



## Angelic

Holidays said:


> Growing up in a tropical rain forest (in Bali and Jakarta) I even had monkey coming in my backyard, I feed them breads and fruits


woah  thats awesome lol. all i've had is squirrels -_- ohm and i raised a baby squirrel too XD


----------



## Holidays

Angelic said:


> woah  thats awesome lol. all i've had is squirrels -_- ohm and i raised a baby squirrel too XD


well then the mama squirrel thank you  , I had a little baby robin trapped in my blue bin: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16192&highlight=robin. I would've raise it too had its mama didn't come and look for him


----------



## Angelic

Holidays said:


> well then the mama squirrel thank you  , I had a little baby robin trapped in my blue bin: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16192&highlight=robin. I would've raise it too had its mama didn't come and look for him


Well atleast the mommy came back :3 I wish the mommy squirrel was around =( he was in gage park and started to follow this group of kids and they picked it up and blew smoke in its face so I made them give it to me. I was scared to put it baco down because i dont trust the 90 percent of kids in downtown hamilton with animals =/ it was sooo cute! he drank out of a tiny bottle X3 and would take naps in blankies


----------



## dl88dl

Angelic said:


> Just curious what other pets people have. Post pics if you want to share
> Chloe my yorkie full grown :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her as a baby when I got her X3


We have 2 male shih poo but your baby pic of the yorkie is so cute


----------



## AquaNeko

That baby Yorkie pic needs to go on a baby T-shirt or a T-shirt cause it is just meltingly cute.


----------



## Angelic

AquaNeko said:


> That baby Yorkie pic needs to go on a baby T-shirt or a T-shirt cause it is just meltingly cute.


i wish she could stay like that forever 


















^__^


----------



## kevincao

lol i just asked a dumb question, so she is full grown, but so cute when she was young!


----------



## Angelic

kevincao said:


> wow so tiny, you said she's full grown??


full grown in very first picture. she's 4.7 pounds no more


















^^ not a good example but shes standing on her tippy toes to reach my family dog and she's medium sized (I only put clothes on her for pics i dont make her wear them around the house =o)


----------



## Holidays

Angelic said:


>


oh my shirt, is that the squirel that you raised? hehe just kidding sorry if that wasn't funny


----------



## Angelic

Holidays said:


> oh my shirt, is that the squirel that you raised? hehe just kidding sorry if that wasn't funny


No it was funny lol  and may aswell be lol. Shes smaller than cats. I dont consider her a dog


----------



## kevincao

lol picture 2 is cute


----------



## 50seven

I've never been a dog person, but that little pooch of yours is just so adorable. I made this in his honour:


----------



## bigfishy

Isn't it suppose to be "Caught" instead of "Catched"?


----------



## 50seven

bigfishy said:


> Isn't it suppose to be "Caught" instead of "Catched"?


I ascribe to the philosophy that loldogs are no more or less intelligent than lolcats.


----------



## Tbird

Angelic said:


> Just curious what other pets people have. Post pics if you want to share
> Chloe my yorkie full grown :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her as a baby when I got her X3


very cute!! Looks like you could have carried in your pocket. LOL.

As for me I have a budgie and a Quaker parrot (Petrie) that talks a mile a minute. LOL

Some of the things my quaker says:
Good morning
Good night
I love you
What are you doing?
Feeding the fish?
Gotta go to work
Where'd he go?

Some things he does:
High five
laughs or says tickle tickle if you put your finger under his wing
puts his wings up if you say stick em up and make a gun with your finger
peek a boo
kisses


----------



## gucci17

Tbird said:


> very cute!! Looks like you could have carried in your pocket. LOL.
> 
> As for me I have a budgie and a Quaker parrot (Petrie) that talks a mile a minute. LOL
> 
> Some of the things my quaker says:
> Good morning
> Good night
> I love you
> What are you doing?
> Feeding the fish?
> Gotta go to work
> Where'd he go?
> 
> Some things he does:
> High five
> laughs or says tickle tickle if you put your finger under his wing
> puts his wings up if you say stick em up and make a gun with your finger
> peek a boo
> kisses


Haha that's awesome man...you gotta show me that next time!


----------



## Tbird

gucci17 said:


> Haha that's awesome man...you gotta show me that next time!


NP buddy!! I need to think of some new trick to teach him. Not sure what though! LOL

He actually says "youre crazy" LOL ooops.

Howz everything? How did the move go? You sell everything yet?


----------



## AquaNeko

Angelic said:


> i wish she could stay like that forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^__^


Time machine then cryogenics.  Unfreeze baby Yorkie for minutes at a time then refreeze to keep the aging down.  Heh... Futurama. Still the Alcore (IIRC the spelling) company does cyro tho right now there is no way to bring them back yet with our level of technology. Awwww.... I still get the melts when I see that puppy pic.


----------



## AquaNeko

gucci17 said:


> wow you two are vampires...
> 
> Here's the newest member to my family...mind you, this picture was taken earlier this year. She just turned one a few weeks ago and she's a big girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to bed! Goodnight!


What breed dog is that? I love the puppy look. I was thinking a rottie at first but doesn't quite look like it. How the hell did you get your dog to keep the booties on? I owned an Airedale Terrier before and man she play and roll to get the socks off her feet when I was playing with her and testing out the socks on the feet thing before even thinking booties. Even putting a t-shirt on her as an idea to wet down the shirt to help cool her in the summer heat did not last long before that shirt came off.


----------



## Acrylic

One of my two Shih Tzus.


----------



## moose

heres my boy Moose hence my screen name


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

moose said:


> View attachment 7972
> 
> 
> heres my boy Moose hence my screen name


Bag on the stove.  Love the 'huh' look from your dog.


----------



## Ciddian

Omg Danes... <3 

I remember when I was little we went to a friends farm and he had three big ones. They would always try to lean on ya and it was so hard because they came up almost past my shoulders! lol


----------



## Ciddian

awee you all have such lovely doggies! 

Ciddian

















Kitty


----------



## moose

Ciddian I love the second pic cats can be priceless.. Bag on stove I know not to bright


----------



## 50seven

Nice cat pics!

must...resist...urge to...make...lolcat captions...


----------



## matti2uude

We have 3 Rotties, a cat, a guinea pig and a hamster. Here's a pic of our youngest Rottie, he's only 110lbs.


----------



## Ciddian

ooooo! I love rotties!

LOL thanks guys, Cid's a goose thats for sure.


----------



## Grafix Ink.

other pets? of course..

Romeo - born 12.17.09
- hes a purebred German Shephard










i have a pic thread here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/142153-romeo-his-life.html


----------



## AquaNeko

Image caption 'Suush I'm listening to stuff' 



Grafix Ink. said:


> other pets? of course..
> 
> Romeo - born 12.17.09
> - hes a purebred German Shephard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a pic thread here:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/142153-romeo-his-life.html


----------



## Y2KGT

*Paul's cats.*

Hi,
After having to put our 13 year old Cocker Spaniel down 12 years ago we decided with our busy lifestyle that we should not get another dog however after a month with no pets we couldn't live without any animals in our house so we picked up a couple kittens.

Here is a picture of Star sunbathing at the front door:









Here is a picture of Little Thumper checking out the neighbours:









And here is a picture of Big Thumper. We rescued her at the age of 14 with a lot of medical problems and were blessed with her company for only 2 years as she passed away a couple of years ago:








Yes she had fangs. My nephew called her a vampire cat.
--
Paul


----------



## KevD

All interesting pics and animals  We lost our beloved cat, Spunky, early last December. We never considered replacing him until one day, the wife comes home from the local THS with a monster of a cat. I was mad at first because I'm not a big fan of cats (mostly due to allergies) and she didn't clear it with me first. Well, a few months have passed and this wild cat is starting to grow on me  Here's a few pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## Angelic

OMG Kev! Thats such a huge cat! haha, I love it 

EVeryones pets are so cute!! (too many to quote)

oh and I like the loldog caption of my puppy XD I wish I could have a kitten but my dad's allergic =( so many cute cats! Oh and someone mentioned malshis? Atleast i'm not the only one with a small dog


----------



## KevD

Angelic,

He certainly is a big cat. He weighed in at just under 20 pounds last time he was at the vet. No fat on him, just rippling muscle. 
According to the THS where the wife got him, the vet and a person we know who's familiar with most breeds of cats, we found out that he's part wild Asian leopard cat commonly known as a Bengal. I'd like to see how he'd get along with your little dog 
Btw, those are great pics of the dog and you  I think I initially got distracted by the pics of you before actually seeing the dog


----------



## BeerBaron

My favourite thing in the world, my Boston Terrier named Baron.

On the way home from the breeder, if i remember correctly he was 8 or 10 weeks.









A month or so later









Year later...Boston on a Ski doo!


----------



## laurahmm

That boston terrier is soooo cute. Would you mind sending me the breeder's information? What are they like generally as dogs go? 

This is a picture of my dog Mia. She's a yorkie too but she has a recessive gene so her fur is white, black and gold and will stay that way. They are called biewers... she is currently 3.6 pounds... One picture is of her as a puppy and one full grown...


----------



## Angelic

Aww! I ws jsut abotuto say Biewers yorkie!! I love their eyes, so cute! She actually didnt lose that much black,usually they do =o


----------



## Angelic

This picture, LOL <3


----------



## pat3612

*My Support Group*

Here are my buddies I rescued last year. These guys kept me company when I was sick and I always get a chuckle from them. Their names are Mattie and Hattie.


----------



## Angelic

awe rats :3 I've had them before, pretty smart for rodents actually. They look so happy in the bucket XD They look spoiled


----------



## xr8dride

My girl Minx...this is where you will always find her, relaxing. She loves to play fetch, I thinks she's going thru an identity crisis.


----------



## Angelic

I think I just fell in love with your cat D= so adorable, all white cats are my favourite


----------



## xr8dride

Well she would love you too, she's quite talkative and loves attention from anybody...she draws you in by laying on her back and petting her own face! How could anyone walk away from that?? lol


----------



## BeerBaron

laurahmm said:


> That boston terrier is soooo cute. Would you mind sending me the breeder's information? What are they like generally as dogs go?
> 
> This is a picture of my dog Mia. She's a yorkie too but she has a recessive gene so her fur is white, black and gold and will stay that way. They are called biewers... she is currently 3.6 pounds... One picture is of her as a puppy and one full grown...


Thanks Laura 
Here is the breeder actual website, many many cute picture there.
WARNING you may fall in love!
http://www.bedfordkennels.com/

Bostons also known as "American Gentleman" make for great companion dogs, just about as loyal as they come. They create such a tight bond with human companions that separation anxiety is a common issue with rescues.

Typically they aren't big barkers(+1 for apartments and your ears), in fact he really only barks unless it's play time or on command "speak".

One thing about them is they are dominant and stubborn, so you must put your foot down early and let him know you are alpha.Even once this is established, they will challenge you periodically or at times pretend they don't hear a certain command. One command in particular that they HATE is "roll over", they DO NOT LIKE BEING ON THERE BACKS. It's a funny site actually, he'll stiffen up like hsi lifes in danger while expressing one of the most pathetic faces I've seen(yes worse than the water bottle picture). I will try to snap a picture of this.

They do not take kind to extreme temperatures, very long walks during humid summer days should be avoided unless you can stop in a shaded area and have a gulpy with you.

Great with children (My sister was 3 when I brought him home). My little guy is now 2 1/2 and I have yet to see any sign of aggression from him(unless your filled with fluff, he'll tear you apart in minutes). More proof that it's up to the owner to shape and create a non violent dog that will listen to you on command. For example if someone enters the house, no longer does he bark and jump around and create a huge scene. Why? Because he knows that I have the situation under control, I am alpha. He will not harm anyone in the house, or even bark at them in an aggressive tone for the same reason. I am alpha, he is not in the position to do so.

I'll stop here though because as you can see I can keep on going for days! 
Here is another link to a section on her website that goes more in depth, very interesting read if you take a few minutes.
http://www.bedfordkennels.com/aboutbostons.htm

If you are thinking of a Boston, I highly highly recommend this lady, she is very passionate about them and breeds them for the right reasons. I blame her for my obsession with them
Plus they are always dressed for the occasion, black and white tux.








And now I want another one....bah!


----------



## BeerBaron

xr8dride said:


> My girl Minx...this is where you will always find her, relaxing. She loves to play fetch, I thinks she's going thru an identity crisis.


Aww I want!


----------



## jen_jen_ng

xr8dride said:


> My girl Minx...this is where you will always find her, relaxing. She loves to play fetch, I thinks she's going thru an identity crisis.


lol, perhaps you could try taking her out for a walk too~! 
I've neeever seen anyone took their cats out for a walk (well... succeeded)

~ Jen


----------



## xr8dride

Jen, I'll be more than willing to try it...if you are wiling to come put on the harness  I've watched videos and seen it on TV where people have tried to harness their cats for just that purpose, walking them. Let me tell you, I'm not willing to have her claw her way up my legs and sink her teeth into me, all for the sake of someone's amusement...lol. She loves me, she would likely follow me wherever I went without a harness.


----------



## laurahmm

BeerBaron, 

I think I already have fallen in love! I think my little dog needs a companion. I dont know how you resist getting another one. Thanks for all the great information... and name of breeder. I will definitely check out her website.


Laura


----------



## jen_jen_ng

xr8dride said:


> Jen, I'll be more than willing to try it...if you are wiling to come put on the harness  I've watched videos and seen it on TV where people have tried to harness their cats for just that purpose, walking them. Let me tell you, I'm not willing to have her claw her way up my legs and sink her teeth into me, all for the sake of someone's amusement...lol. She loves me, she would likely follow me wherever I went without a harness.


ehehe, uh noooo thanks! i didn't look up videos of how it looks like to try to walk ppl's cats but i can imagine how difficult it may be for many. Just a fun thought that your cat might wanna take walks if it likes fetching, lol. who knows~ 

I'm moving my way up in terms of the size of pets I can get (eventually, I want to have a dog -- always wanted a big one but i like small ones too, so we'll see). I temporarily moved back home with my family and they don't like to have pets running around. Still, I managed to adopt 2 lil fluffies earlier this spring. I think I will try to kinda* walk them around the park one day later next year when the weather is warm again~ LOL, that'll be a funny sight 

Well~! Meet Cappy (Cappuccinno) and Vanily (Vanilla) !
(I know... I dun come up with the greatest pet names >.< oh well...)

















~ Jennifer


----------



## PACMAN

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh giant space rodents!


----------



## pat3612

Angelic said:


> awe rats :3 I've had them before, pretty smart for rodents actually. They look so happy in the bucket XD They look spoiled


Oh they are spoiled. I was to just be a foster parent but I fell in love. so now they are mine.lol


----------



## pat3612

xr8dride said:


> My girl Minx...this is where you will always find her, relaxing. She loves to play fetch, I thinks she's going thru an identity crisis.


ohhh she is soooo cute I miss my cat.


----------



## pat3612

PACMAN said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh giant space rodents![You naiiled it lol


----------



## BettaBeats

At present myself and the roommates have a dog, a chihuahua-yorkie cross. He is only 6lbs full grown and tiny! I wish we didn't live in the city, or had a backyard because he gets frightened by cars and people - they're just too big for him. His name is Moses.

My family has a dog, a bichon-shih tzu cross named Flynn. He's a big fat teddy bear.

In the past I've had 6 rats at once. The oldest lived to 2.5 years which was a nice old age. And the parents have a pond with 50 or so shebunkin (sp?) fish. Like Koi but better tails. And we had two cats, Percy (Percival) and Mo. Mo lived to 17 and just passed away with kidney failure this summer. RIP buddy.

The rat mansion I had for the rats:
















Patrick, just one of the rats (its a good pic)








and 5 of them together (one male was agressive and was separated)









Mo RIP <3









Moses









And Flynn with my brothers puppy, Toby


----------



## Angelic

Wow 17 years? Thats pretty long. RIP =( My yorkie gets scared of bicycles and those wagons that people pull their kids in when we go for walks. She gets scared easily when you walk to fast near her but if I were her size and giant people we charging at me i'd be scared to 

Also whoevers guinea pigs those were 9too lazy to check ) I had those too. I like when I opened the fridge door theyd start making there noises and getting excited cause they think im bringing veggies


----------



## Tropicana

Well heres my Cat Lou, Hes about 4 and we adopted him from pet smart. He was a rescued cat and was abused we were told. He sure is one unique cat, never scratches you and we can put a walking harness on him but he just lays down like someone is pushing him onto the ground lol!...










These were my pets wasps for the year. I released them this fall so they can go hibernate for the winter but the colony did fairly well!. Produced about 25 wasps in total and about 9 were males and the rest were queens/Workers (hard to tell apart). They were pretty fun to have.










I have also been keeping reptiles for a few years but stuck to Mountain horned dragons.
I wish I had found a male while my female was producing eggs but she is about 7 years now and for a species where age is unknown since all are really wild caught I dont know how much longer she will be around for.

I dont have any pictures of her for some reason but I have pictures of a second Mountain horned dragon named Lutt. I bought him from Pet smart when I realized his certain doom from unknowledgeable staff. He was thin and very dehydrated..

But after a few months with me he perked up and is shedding his skin and growing well.










You all have some awesome pets!.


----------



## xr8dride

Tropicana, my cat Minx was also an adoption from Pet Smart.


----------



## gucci17

Tropicana, wow wasps? That's very interesting! I've never met anyone the actually kept wasps. I'm not a huge fan because I was stung last year on my eyelid for no apparent reason. I was given no warning


----------



## Tropicana

gucci17 said:


> Tropicana, wow wasps? That's very interesting! I've never met anyone the actually kept wasps. I'm not a huge fan because I was stung last year on my eyelid for no apparent reason. I was given no warning


Haha very few have!. Neither did my parents at the time ;p... I am quite adventurous when it comes to animals and I have recently started getting into insects in the last year. I also keep a few species of Ant which I am going to try to sell soon.

When I was releasing the males of this colony on a warm summer day i accidentally startled the colony and a female flew Right onto my finger and stung me haha. They are quite interesting to keep though.

Dang on the eye lid! that sucks. They are quite tame in a cooler environment. In the heat they are extremely protective and will jump at anything moving quickly close to there nests.



xr8dride said:


> Tropicana, my cat Minx was also an adoption from Pet Smart.


Ah very cool!, I would much rather adopt an animal since there are so many out there without homes in shelters etc...


----------



## Ciddian

Hahaha!!! Tropicana, I forgot to tell you about the wasps that lived in the space between my car door and the car. I really liked having them.. The guy at the Mr. Lube thought I was joking when I warned him about opening that door. LOL

AWE! You guys make me miss my rats so bad... I used to take feeders from time to time at work and raise them up. I had a rat named Wilber that was sooo tame he was amazing. He lived to be about four and a half.

When he was a pup I could bring him to work with me and feed him. I worked with him on my shoulder all the time. One lady noticed the long tail and freaked saying she hated rats! I told her she wouldn't hate wilber... I convinced her to try to hold him and he gave her so many kisses!

It was too funny because when the woman came back to work she came by the bagging desk and asked if I had him, (i did) and she wanted to shop around with him for a while. LOL!!! She brought him back before she left thank goodness.

sadly Bob feels he's allergic to them and does get all full of welts if he holds a rat. So.. no more ratties for us.


----------



## shiver905

PACMAN said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh giant space rodents!


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLL

and

Rats! damn .. they scare me
-

My main man Carmelo as a baby









Mellow all grown up


----------



## Angelic

awww! mellow is so cute. Wish I could own cats, unfortunately my dads allergic =/

Tropicana- Lou's eyes are so pretty! Wait- you had wasps?! I haatee them, minute I see one I have to get as far from it as I can aha


----------



## shiver905

Im allergic to cats also,
LOL,

My dad thinks all animals have rabies,

"It give you the crazy disease" Mutters in broken english


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Ciddian said:


> Hahaha!!! Tropicana, I forgot to tell you about the wasps that lived in the space between my car door and the car. I really liked having them.. The guy at the Mr. Lube thought I was joking when I warned him about opening that door. LOL


O_____o;;; o____O;;;

How the heck did you drive?  With a bee suit or mossie netting over the head and gloves and gaiters on the feet area? I've had yellow jackets take up residence in a crack by my front door before. Not fun at all and somehow they took residence I think inside the fireplace or wall by it as last year I got about 1 yellow jacket flying in about once a week or two when it was like -15C outside. Having been stung by one before I'm not a big fan of them. Love thier colors and look but just not inside the house or around the parimeter.

BTW if there was a trap door inside the car hooked up to an alarm system it would be interesting if some perp steals the car then having a bunch of wasps come out of the door inside the car. *evil grin*


----------



## Sunstar

this sorry little soggy sucker is Rundown. He was an adopted random egg raised by Chase (who died back in september) He takes baths as often as I leave the tub filled for him (in or so of water)


----------



## shark

Here come the pets!


----------



## Holidays

Sunstar said:


> this sorry little soggy sucker is Rundown. He was an adopted random egg raised by Chase (who died back in september) He takes baths as often as I leave the tub filled for him (in or so of water)


hey that's a pigeon, I used to have lots of them. One look just like that and he was the fastest flyer, I named it Megan (can't really remember why)...I know I know Megan is a girl name here but I didn't know that back in indonesia


----------



## Angelic

speaking of space rodents and all animals having rabies.. 

My friends grandma HATE rats, with a passion and she always says to my friend "Chris, watch out for the rats-they'll go for your THROAT!" every time XD


----------



## solarz

Angelic said:


> speaking of space rodents and all animals having rabies..
> 
> My friends grandma HATE rats, with a passion and she always says to my friend "Chris, watch out for the rats-they'll go for your THROAT!" every time XD


Miniature giant space hamsters go for your EYES!


----------



## Tropicana

Ciddian said:


> Hahaha!!! Tropicana, I forgot to tell you about the wasps that lived in the space between my car door and the car. I really liked having them.. The guy at the Mr. Lube thought I was joking when I warned him about opening that door. LOL


Lol thats hilarious!, they are very neat. And dont grow to more then 100ish. They are great spider, caterpillar and fly hunters. They probably kept your car spider free ;p.



Angelic said:


> Tropicana- Lou's eyes are so pretty! Wait- you had wasps?! I haatee them, minute I see one I have to get as far from it as I can aha


Yeah he is a pretty awesome cat , and yes wasps!. They are very interesting when you can observe them closer then 10ft haha, they have quite a social structure and are very visual animals.

I have also been keeping ants, mostly carpenter ants, but I do have 3 other species.

Ant videos.





 is how a fairly mature ant colony looks.


----------



## carmenh

My pack at it's largest...
We're down to only 5 now...


----------



## Ciddian

AquaNekoMobile said:


> O_____o;;; o____O;;;
> 
> How the heck did you drive?  With a bee suit or mossie netting over the head and gloves and gaiters on the feet area? I've had yellow jackets take up residence in a crack by my front door before. Not fun at all and somehow they took residence I think inside the fireplace or wall by it as last year I got about 1 yellow jacket flying in about once a week or two when it was like -15C outside. Having been stung by one before I'm not a big fan of them. Love thier colors and look but just not inside the house or around the parimeter.
> 
> BTW if there was a trap door inside the car hooked up to an alarm system it would be interesting if some perp steals the car then having a bunch of wasps come out of the door inside the car. *evil grin*


Haha!! Actually they didn't really bother anyone but I did end up removing the nest eventually. Because of the space, they wouldn't have been able to make it any bigger anyways. They usually nested in the corners of the building windows 

In the morning I could go and touch them since they had all still been sleeping and cold. Yes.. I pet wasps..  only when sleeping or cold. XD


----------



## Ciddian

I miss Chase ;_;

Rundown is adorable!! <3



Sunstar said:


> this sorry little soggy sucker is Rundown. He was an adopted random egg raised by Chase (who died back in september) He takes baths as often as I leave the tub filled for him (in or so of water)


----------



## Ciddian

Omh lots of white doggies!!! :3

Shark, you have a bunnie! <3


----------



## Angelic

carmenh said:


> My pack at it's largest...
> We're down to only 5 now...


So cute!! Howd you end up with so many =P


----------



## carmenh

LOL, I was up to 7 (plus 4 cats and the tanks) before I figured out that really really suck at the "giving them up" part of fostering 
So now I do more of the admin/fundraising part of the rescue and try not to foster for ma\ore than a day or 2, emergency basis only...
This is us...
http://www.reskie.com/



Angelic said:


> So cute!! Howd you end up with so many =P


----------



## Jackson

great variety of pets here 

I have a fly river turtle and a few pink bellies as well. I also have my two dogs Jessica and Sabastian ( this is how I spell it lol ) did not want the same spelling as the saint. Both are 4 years old.


----------



## sig

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## desman

Here is my little shithead!! Just over one now...


----------



## Tabatha

sig said:


> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Awe, I have a soft spot in my heart for bullies, they'e so sweet and hog the bed!

Can I play? We have 2 Pug dogs and 4 cats; 1 Devon Rex, 1 Scottish Fold, 1 Himalayan and 1 Domestic Shorthair.

The star of our show, Cookie.


















Angus (Scottish Fold cat)









Toulouse (Himalayan) shaved for comfort.


----------



## gucci17

carmenh said:


> My pack at it's largest...
> We're down to only 5 now...


Those are some familiar faces carmenh!

I have a little eskimo myself. I am quite biased since he is my kid but I do think my Gucci is one of the better looking eskimos that I've come across!  He's 7 years old now if I remember correctly.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Tabatha said:


> Awe, I have a soft spot in my heart for bullies, they'e so sweet and hog the bed!
> 
> Can I play? We have 2 Pug dogs and 4 cats; 1 Devon Rex, 1 Scottish Fold, 1 Himalayan and 1 Domestic Shorthair.
> 
> The star of our show, Cookie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toulouse (Himalayan) shaved for comfort.


*hearts the pug* Man that kitty....  Haha... love it! I can't stop giggling. I take it the kitty is not pleased?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

gucci17 said:


> Those are some familiar faces carmenh!
> 
> I have a little eskimo myself. I am quite biased since he is my kid but I do think my Gucci is one of the better looking eskimos that I've come across!  He's 7 years old now if I remember correctly.


Awww.. love the second pic. It's so cute.

BTW I'm curious, how many dogs and cats are you legally allowed to own? Say for apt. and/or house?


----------



## Sunstar

Rundown:


----------



## Tabatha

AquaNekoMobile said:


> *hearts the pug* Man that kitty....  Haha... love it! I can't stop giggling. I take it the kitty is not pleased?


Nah, that's just his usual expression. He's loves being shaved, becomes more social and cuddly.


----------



## Jorg

Here's Maggi these pic's were taken right after she arrived, she runs free now. I don't miss the salesmen or religious solicitors heh heh


----------



## Ciddian

Tabatha said:


> Awe, I have a soft spot in my heart for bullies, they'e so sweet and hog the bed!
> 
> Can I play? We have 2 Pug dogs and 4 cats; 1 Devon Rex, 1 Scottish Fold, 1 Himalayan and 1 Domestic Shorthair.
> 
> The star of our show, Cookie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angus (Scottish Fold cat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toulouse (Himalayan) shaved for comfort.


Hahaha!! <3 I miss them awee...


----------



## Ciddian

@Jorg. Ohhhh I love Sheppards sooo much. Did you adopt, where from?


----------



## Jorg

Ciddian said:


> @Jorg. Ohhhh I love Sheppards sooo much. Did you adopt, where from?


Yes there was a note pinned on the bulletin board at the gas station so I called the people. They came over checked me and my place out then brought her over the next day.


----------



## carmenh

OMG, so cute! You should come visit our eskie rescue booth at the pet fun fest in a couple of weeks!

www.petfunfest.ca (permission given to crosspost)


gucci17 said:


> Those are some familiar faces carmenh!
> 
> I have a little eskimo myself.


@Aquaneko...the pet limit is different, and differently enforced, depending on where you live. In Burlington, there wasn't any limit until a couple of years ago, so my pack is grandfathered.


----------



## Tropicana

Hey guys, I am going to add to my older post here and Give you all a link going to my youtube, Link - http://www.youtube.com/user/InsectOsight?feature=mhum I just started this channel to give youtubers a look at insects of all sorts. At the moment it only has ants since Its winter and I have captive colonies. So if you not scared of ants and might find them interesting Check it out!, Even subscribe if you like. I make videos every week or so. And my most recent video, yep I narrated it sorta. Felt weird so it didn't come off amazing haha but its a first.

Also!, on that channel I have a link to my older account (Canadiantropicana) which has all my videos of my fish and a few random ones. But i didn't have the camera i have now.

Oh and if you have any questions feel free to ask, I am pretty good at answers.

Enjoy .


----------



## Byronicle

Kitten is Duke and the cat is Dinah. 

- Dinah knows she runs things at my house mainly because shes the biggest thing in the house right now, shes like a giant raccoon! She is also the quickest fat cat I have ever seen and she will never give up her favourite spot on the couch, even if you sit on her she will not budge

- Duke is the most skilled ninja I have ever met, I swear this kitten is like a dog that he follows me wherever I go and that he sneak attacks everything in sight. This guy plays with EVERYTHING, from onion skins in the garbage to towels in the laundry basket 

The Puppy is named Bear
- he's a softy, nothing like my old hyper dog, just really calm even in comparison to the other puppies at training class, and he is the smartest, literally the day we got him, we had him trained to sit, stay, fetch, lie down and toilet trained.
- straight from Germany as well!


----------



## Ciddian

Omg that first photo of duke is way too funny!!! 

They are all lovely!


----------



## Byronicle

These jerks are starting to take up space on my bed


----------



## Jackson

Byronicle said:


> These jerks are starting to take up space on my bed


It sucks I know lol
Both my dogs sleep in my bed it drives me nuts. I can't say no because they make me feel bad like I'm abusing them.


----------



## Angelic

desman said:


> Here is my little shithead!! Just over one now...


Such a pretty dog =o


----------



## camboy012406

my pets backhome


----------



## Byronicle

Jackson said:


> It sucks I know lol
> Both my dogs sleep in my bed it drives me nuts. I can't say no because they make me feel bad like I'm abusing them.


the worst is when they take my side of the bed!


----------



## jamezgt

My Pure Bred American Pitbull Terrier


----------



## Brian

My boy Atlas <3


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Brian said:


> My boy Atlas <3


First pic caption 'Why so sad!?'   BTW curious what is with the pink around the eyes and muzzle?


----------



## Tabatha

Very cute! The pink is just skin pigmentation.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

jamezgt said:


> My Pure Bred American Pitbull Terrier


Gorgeous looking animal. Grr the PB ban peeves me.


----------



## gucci17

carmenh said:


> OMG, so cute! You should come visit our eskie rescue booth at the pet fun fest in a couple of weeks!
> 
> www.petfunfest.ca (permission given to crosspost)
> .


I would love to but Gucci isn't very social. It was my fault he is the way he is now. I did not socialize him enough growing up. Which does not help for this breed as special attention should have been focused on that specific trait.

He's a little better now that I have Lexis my Tosa Inu. He's been forced to play with her whenever I bring her by to visit him at my parent's house.


----------



## arinsi

mimi with my tank wip
turkish van i believe
took her in from her previous owner who was moving away


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

That cat has a cute face and the second photo is  Looks like the cat is underwater.


----------



## RebeccaV

My Furkids:

Sylver in the sink - he is obsessed with water!









Roxy, my longhair chihuahua pup at 10 weeks old

















Roxy and Gypsy









Tiger hanging out in the backyard









Whisper, my brother's cat (I wish he was mine!!)









I have 4 cats total, Sylver, Gypsy, Tiger, and Princess. I don't have any good pictures of Princess as she's very shy and doesn't come out too often


----------



## Brian

I think we now know who the new crazy cat lady will be in a few years.


----------



## RebeccaV

Oh believe me, I realized that a long time ago! Hahaha


----------



## Ciddian

LOL!!! I would be one too if I didn't have bob on my butt all the time. X)

What kind of cat is sylver? He has a neat face!!

LOvveee the pics guys! 

new oopsie to the family. Darn birdies snuck an egg by me. lol


----------



## Brian

Aww, Jess... you make me miss my bird breeding days! 

What you got there??

And 1 crazy cat lady per forum please!!!


----------



## Ciddian

LOL!!

Ohhh its a baby zebra :3

What did you breed again?


----------



## Brian

Just the more common stuff also like budges, tiels and lovebirds


----------



## Ciddian

awee I have never had any of those as pets before. Maybe one day


----------



## RebeccaV

Ciddian said:


> LOL!!! I would be one too if I didn't have bob on my butt all the time. X)
> 
> What kind of cat is sylver? He has a neat face!!
> 
> LOvveee the pics guys!
> 
> new oopsie to the family. Darn birdies snuck an egg by me. lol


Sylver is a domestic short hair with some siamese mixed in somewhere along the line. I got him from a vet that I used to work for, a crazy cat lady had an accident at her cat house, a female escaped and headed over to the boys....and eventually had kittens! So she brought them to my clinic at about 5 weeks of age, we took care of them and I adopted one for my mother, and another for myself (Sylver)....so that's his story! He's such a goofy kitty, I love him!


----------



## Brian

Aww... and to think, in a few short years you'll be able to switch places with the lady and be the one who has kitties available to loving homes!



RebeccaV said:


> Sylver is a domestic short hair with some siamese mixed in somewhere along the line. I got him from a vet that I used to work for, a crazy cat lady had an accident at her cat house, a female escaped and headed over to the boys....and eventually had kittens! So she brought them to my clinic at about 5 weeks of age, we took care of them and I adopted one for my mother, and another for myself (Sylver)....so that's his story! He's such a goofy kitty, I love him!


----------



## Byronicle

thought i update, puppy is 4 months old, kitten is 3.5 months old now. these guys are less destructive (one time they were playing and the kitten jumped up on my desk, well the puppy followed and knocked everything over including my laptop ) but they are starting to copy each other, i.e. the kitten follows me wherever I go and chews on anything, and the puppy likes to use the scratching post 

enjoy the pics lol


----------



## Brian

Damn, that shep is beefing up nicely!

My boy is going on 7.5 months and doesn't look anywhere close to that size


----------



## Byronicle

Brian said:


> Damn, that shep is beefing up nicely!
> 
> My boy is going on 7.5 months and doesn't look anywhere close to that size


his father was a staggering 120 lbs, so hopefully he gets that big. even the other german shepherd puppy owners at this doggie training place I go to were surprised


----------



## Brian

Ohhh sweet! 

I'll be happy if Atlas breaks triple digits. Boxer/Rottie... hopefully he will  but regardless, he's still a babe magnet!


----------



## gucci17

I can feel my allergies just looking at the pictures of your dog and cats on your bed lol. The puppy is fine but the cats give me bad allergies. Cute pictures though Byronicle.

I find that even though my Tosa Inu is 100lbs+, I still see her as a pup. I don't realize how big she really is until people comment on her size. It's also funny when a family member is walking her because I'll notice how big she looks compared to them.


----------



## Byronicle

gucci17 said:


> I can feel my allergies just looking at the pictures of your dog and cats on your bed lol. The puppy is fine but the cats give me bad allergies. Cute pictures though Byronicle.
> 
> I find that even though my Tosa Inu is 100lbs+, I still see her as a pup. I don't realize how big she really is until people comment on her size. It's also funny when a family member is walking her because I'll notice how big she looks compared to them.


what kind of dog is Tosa Inu?

and I hear ya, I never can see how big he is until my see one of my siblings walking him. I still pick up Bear but the little bugger is getting heftier


----------



## Byronicle

after a long day at work haha


----------



## george

Proud owner of a Miniature Schnautzer named Wally. I may add the picture at home.

Here's a picture of him.


----------



## Darkside

I have a new puppy, she's a 5 month old Cardigan Welsh corgi. Here's a video of her!


----------



## carmenh

She's so perfectly friggin ADORABLE!!!! 



Darkside said:


> I have a new puppy, she's a 5 month old Cardigan Welsh corgi. Here's a video of her!


----------



## Kerohime

Noodles speaks in squeeks!

hehehe


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Byronicle said:


> after a long day at work haha


/me melts. 

That is SO cuuuute.


----------



## thea2003

Well this may as well be my first post in this forum since I am an animal nut.
I have 2 chihuahuas, one doberman, one redbone coonhound, four cats and a 29 gallon tank with guppies, platies and angels! 
On top of that i usually have foster animals!!

This is my 5yr(in June) blue doberman

















My Foster Chihuahua who was adopted just before xmas









Foster beagle who has been adopted









Lola, our 2 year old chihuahua









Roo our foster kitten who was adopted after xmas









Gilbert, my 6yr old cat









Angus a foster pup who was adopted in the summer









Bounce a foster kitten found at the laundromat- hence the name, Bounce-adopted









Foster kitten stripey-Jean, adopted









Foster beagle, Max









Foster puppy, Ellie- adopted









Jed, a 13yr old Redbone Coonohound









Phyllis 6yrs old









Tinker- foster adopted









Roary 4yr old chihuahua









Jorje 5yr old DSH









Boo 10yr old DSH


----------



## mrobson

Here's my purebred American Bulldog Winston, he will be 2 this may. The last time i checked he was just over 100 pounds im hoping he will at least hit 120


----------



## carmenh

They're all gorgeous! I love the name Bounce for the laundromat kitten! 


thea2003 said:


> Well this may as well be my first post in this forum since I am an animal nut.


----------



## Byronicle

thea2003 said:


> Well this may as well be my first post in this forum since I am an animal nut.
> I have 2 chihuahuas, one doberman, one redbone coonhound, four cats and a 29 gallon tank with guppies, platies and angels!
> On top of that i usually have foster animals!!


oh man this is why I need to move out, I would love to have a house full of animals! but mama will complain all day about the hair


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Those are all such great photos  i love animals also 
I have 2 cats right now, one is my avatar pic winking "Von Pimp", and my other cat Princess  one I got from a farm up north, and one I got from a home who shelters cats/wild cats and strays


----------



## thea2003

carmenh said:


> They're all gorgeous! I love the name Bounce for the laundromat kitten!


Thanks! It's funny, her new mom kept the name! She was a total love bug too.



Byronicle said:


> oh man this is why I need to move out, I would love to have a house full of animals! but mama will complain all day about the hair


A house full of animals has its ups and downs... downs- COST the hound cost $4000 to keep alive 4 yrs ago not to mention other slightly less costly vet visits. 
The doberman is on 2 medications which arent expensive but still a cost i wouldnt incur if i didnt have them
Food bills alone are CRAZY! lol, but they are fun!!



ShrimpieLove said:


> Those are all such great photos  i love animals also
> I have 2 cats right now, one is my avatar pic winking "Von Pimp", and my other cat Princess  one I got from a farm up north, and one I got from a home who shelters cats/wild cats and strays


Thanks! I love taking photos and animals are always willing i have taken a bazillion pictures of all the animals, as well as the fosters, we do valentines, easter, halloween and xmas pictures usually.
All of my cats have been strays, Boo was skin and bones covered in fleas and we didnt think she would live since all she did was sleep when we first got her, others have been bottle babies who have lost their mom- like Tinker.
Although we have 4 dogs, i am more of a cat person i like their bad attitudes! lol


----------



## Byronicle

thea2003 said:


> A house full of animals has its ups and downs... downs- COST the hound cost $4000 to keep alive 4 yrs ago not to mention other slightly less costly vet visits.
> The doberman is on 2 medications which arent expensive but still a cost i wouldnt incur if i didnt have them
> Food bills alone are CRAZY! lol, but they are fun!!


I love your redbone the best

I hear ya, my last dog kept getting pancreatis infections throughout the years so we had to keep going to emergency clinics, rehab, medicines and xrays, it turns out kibble was to blame

my new puppy is on raw meat diet and a friend of ours is a butcher and he heard what happened to our last dog so he gives us a pretty good deal whenever we come by to stock up. The only way I am getting that many pets is if I buy a farm


----------



## ShrimpieLove

One of my family members makes custom made dog outfits  most of her dogs are all rescues(chihuahuahuas,pugs, and chinese crested)
She makes costumes for her dogs, as well as making custom outfits for other peoples dogs and sells them
At halloween and easter she dresses them all up in matching costumes- last year was fisherman pugs with lobster chihuahuas, complete with lobster trap and yellow rain coats and mini fishing poles, and this year it was jurassic dogs, with cave man chihuahuas and pug dinosaurs  
Heres a pic of an outfit she made for xmas, an elf chihuahua  santas helper


----------



## Byronicle

ShrimpieLove said:


> One of my family members makes custom made dog outfits  most of her dogs are all rescues(chihuahuahuas,pugs, and chinese crested)
> She makes costumes for her dogs, as well as making custom outfits for other peoples dogs and sells them
> At halloween and easter she dresses them all up in matching costumes- last year was fisherman pugs with lobster chihuahuas, complete with lobster trap and yellow rain coats and mini fishing poles, and this year it was jurassic dogs, with cave man chihuahuas and pug dinosaurs
> Heres a pic of an outfit she made for xmas, an elf chihuahua  santas helper


hahah that is funny, a buddy of mine dress his big bloodhound as a pimp and his 3 basset hounds as the pimp's "coworkers"


----------



## Canadianbettas

woot... chihuahuas lol


----------



## ShrimpieLove

awwws so cute!!


----------



## ChuckRum




----------

